
A history of American economic growth - robg
http://www.economist.com/blogs/freeexchange/2009/07/rebalancing_the_economy.cfm
======
superjared
"The shift in consumption and savings patterns around 1980 really is
remarkably stark."

No kidding.

~~~
hack_edu
And,

"We won't know where the growth is coming from, or whether it will come at
all."

